# pregnancy and fall



## Alta (Dec 16, 2009)

If a woman who is pregant falls and comes to the ER with a contusion.  Is this a complication of pregnancy?  Documentation is very sparse, no they do not say pregnancy is incidental.  So would this be a 646.83? and then the contusion ?


----------



## eadun2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

It is ALWAYS a complication of pregnancy unless the doctor specifically states it is not so you would be correct.


----------



## Alta (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pregnancy and fall*

Thank you


----------



## ~*Audra*~ (Dec 18, 2009)

In our radiology billing office when we have a pregnant patient come in and they have fallen or had an accident, etc, we use 648.93. The reasoning is because a fall/trauma/accident brought them in to examined.


----------

